# Belly much harder on one side?



## KahluaCupcake

I'm assuming the hard spot is just where the little guy is hanging out. But I just want to make sure. 
Is this normal, to be significantly harder on one side versus the other? If so, he's definitely favoring my right side.


----------



## MrsMystery

I would think it's normal. 

My belly goes quite hard at times and it varies also. Sometimes one side is harder than the other, other times (more often than the side ones) the front of my lower belly goes HARD and I feel an outward pressure. I'm sure it's the little one.

I poke it and prod it sometimes, or just "lift" with the palm of my hands and it softens a little...like the LO moved away.


----------



## emma33

totally normal my little guy prefs the left side x


----------



## susan_1981

Although I haven't experienced this (yet), my mum happened to say to me the other day "you wait until your bump is hard all on one side" so I'd say yes, very normal. And I suppose logically it makes sense as well xxxx


----------



## Noelle610

I'm pretty sure that's normal. My little girl is hanging out on the right side these days and it's a bit harder than the left side of my bump :)


----------



## AECsDH

Is the side baby prefers indicative in any way about where the placenta is? Reason I ask is we haven't had gender scan yet, and I'm not sure which side my placenta is on (heard that is a pretty decent gender predictor). Baby feels like it's hanging out on the right, and that's almost always where I find the HB on my doppler.


----------



## jenmcn1

totally normal! My little bebe likes to hang out in my right side as well:)


----------



## Vickie

Sounds normal to me. My LO seems to fave being on my right side as well :)


----------

